Ask HN: What's the most important thing that has helped you to grow as developer - avadhoot
======
avadhoot
It could be your own grit, practice or an external thing as a course or book
or something. Anything and everything helps.

------
avadhoot
Missing ? at the end of the sentence.

OCD, sorry.

